# Irish Red Ale



## lobo (9/9/09)

hi all.

my parents are coming home from a holiday to ireland and i am planning to brew an irish red ale.

i have never done an allgrain of this style before, and there isnt much on the recipe database, would like some comments on this recipe.


welcome home irish

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

09-D Scottish And Irish Ale, Irish Red Ale

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 17 Max IBU: 28
Min Clr: 23 Max Clr: 47 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.69
Anticipated EBC: 42.3
Anticipated IBU: 26.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 5.00 L Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 28.00 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG 10.50 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.0 4.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 6
8.0 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 63
6.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
4.0 0.20 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 295
2.0 0.10 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 1258

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. super pride Pellet 15.10 21.4 60 min.
5.00 g. super pride Pellet 15.10 5.5 30 min.


Yeast
-----
Lallemand Nottingham


i am planning on a single infusion at 65deg.


cheers,

Lobo


----------



## manticle (9/9/09)

Fatzgodzilla's better red than dead is a cracker of a beer. Have tasted other brewer's results and am brewing one at the moment.

I don't know a lot about reds but if you check the one I'm referring to and maybe contrast the two you might get a good notion.

Here you go: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=709


----------



## captaincleanoff (9/9/09)

have a look a jamil's irish red.. I did this a few weeks ago, kegged tonight. Looks the goods.


----------



## Effect (9/9/09)

I don't know but that looks like a bit too much specialty malt...

Try and keep the crystal around the 5% mark. I would cut the dark crystal all together (as well as the wheat, but that is just my opinion).

Maybe just 93% pale, 5% carared and 2% choc...

Also, I don't see the need for a the superpride at 30min...

Hope this helps, what do others think?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## manticle (9/9/09)

The hops seem out of place.
Maybe some dark munich malt
Also not sure about the wheat
Roast Barley apparently can give a red colour (small amounts only - also imparts coffee).

As I said though - I'm brewing my first one at the moment and my experience of drinking reds (besides kilkenny and monteith's) is minimal.


----------



## lobo (9/9/09)

thanks for the quick info guys. 

the wheat is only in there cos i do for every brew.
wasnt sure how much crystal i should put in there, so thanks for that.

superpride is just my generic bittering hop atm. maybe just the same ibu but at 60mins.

i was thinking of putting in RB, and also munich. think i will change that. thanks again guys.

Lobo


----------



## lobo (9/9/09)

amended.


welcome home irish


09-D Scottish And Irish Ale, Irish Red Ale

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 17 Max IBU: 28
Min Clr: 23 Max Clr: 47 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):  23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.74
Anticipated EBC: 44.1
Anticipated IBU: 27.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------
Evaporation Rate: 5.00 L Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 28.00 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG 10.55 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.0 4.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 6
12.0 0.60 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 31
6.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 63
2.0 0.10 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1882


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
13.00 g. super pride Pellet 15.10 27.9 60 min.
Yeast
-----
Lallemand Nottingham


----------



## O'Henry (9/9/09)

I put wheat in everything too. Never done anything bad to a brew and it said to improve head, so why not.

As for your recipe, I haven't brewed one. Sorry I can't be of more help...


----------



## chappo1970 (9/9/09)

lobo,
see if you can squeeze 100-150grs of Caraaroma it's a very dark caramel malt with aromatic properties. 
Adds deep red color and aroma. :icon_drool2:


----------



## BoilerBoy (9/9/09)

Your amended recipe is looking better, but for what its worth this is what I would do

4.3 kg Ale malt
300g Cara Red
100g Cara Aroma
100g Roast Barley
200g Flaked Barley

IMHO Irish Reds are a bit more of a platform for that crystal toffee sweetness to shine, no need for the munich, flaked barley adds that little bit of creaminess and while the Superpride will work ok Challenger and EKG would be my first choice. The only other thing that would make it even better would be a decent liquid Irish/Scottish ale yeast. 

Good luck with it,

Cheers,
BB


----------



## lobo (9/9/09)

dont have any chappo, otherwise i would. dosnt carared do the same, thats why i have it in there.

Lobo

thanks bb. i might try it again with a liquid but wanted it brewed pretty quick, hence the nottingham.

will post the brew on brewday sat.


----------



## manticle (9/9/09)

BoilerBoy said:


> no need for the munich,



You'll have to fight with fatzgodzilla on that one.


----------



## Hefty (11/9/09)

There's a great old thread on this here.
I based my first red ale recipe (mine was a partial) on info from this thread and it was awesome. It will be one of my regulars when I get my AG setup finished.

HABAHAGD! :icon_cheers: 
Jono.


----------



## therook (11/9/09)

I'm having a go at this one on the weekend

Screwy's Irish red

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=528

But leaving the Amarillo out

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (11/9/09)

therook said:


> I'm having a go at this one on the weekend
> 
> Screwy's Irish red
> 
> ...


screwy does a smoked irish as well. got to try that at some stage

might be an idea to have a later hop addition with a softer AA% hop. just for a little mmore flavour complexity


----------



## Swinging Beef (11/9/09)

I used Jamil recipe and was very happy with the results.

Recipe is:
5.5kg MO Pale
0.25 Crystal 40
0.15 Chocolate 450
45kg EKG
1 Pack 1728 Scottish Ale yeast
OG 1048
FG 1015

More info and photos on this thread.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=35241

It is one of my favorite ever beers.


----------



## buttersd70 (11/9/09)

Others have suggested caraaroma...combined with carared, it's a winning combo, with a deep red colour.

Muckeys house ale is a hybridised bastard red ale / american amber, and the grainbill is excellent...I've been bugging him for some time to tweak it to a proper irish red, cos all he'd need to do is change one grain, his hops, and his yeast choice....if I was to do it as an Irish red, it would be:

caraaroma 3%
carared 6%
roast barley 1.5% (this is the change; his is carafa)
30% golden promise
59.5% JW trad ale

OG 1047, mash 66


----------



## davewaldo (11/9/09)

Does anyone have a link for Jamil's Irish Red Ale Recipe with more info? A search didn't show much...


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/09)

buttersd70 said:


> ...Others have suggested caraaroma...combined with carared, it's a winning combo, with a deep red colour...


 Got to agree with that and if you haven't tried it I suggest you do give it a go :icon_drool2: .



davewaldo said:


> Does anyone have a link for Jamil's Irish Red Ale Recipe with more info? A search didn't show much...



Dave,
I have a copy of BYO which has one of Jamil's recipe, not sure if it's the "one" but your welcome to it next time your around Chappo Manor.

Chap Chap

Oh and BTW FatzG recipe is Jamils IIRC? Just the malt back bone was tweaked


----------



## Swinging Beef (11/9/09)

davewaldo said:


> Does anyone have a link for Jamil's Irish Red Ale Recipe with more info? A search didn't show much...


Google is your friend.
http://ourbeer.blogspot.com/2007/11/jamils-irish-red.html
Jamil's Irish Red Ale, from Brewing Classic Styles

O.G. 1.054
F.G. 1.014
IBU 27
ABV 5.2%

60 min boil
Boil Volume 7 gallons

8.1 lbs English Pale Ale LME
6 oz Crystal Grains (40L)
6 oz Crystal Grains (120L)
6 oz Roasted Barley
1.25 oz Kent Goldings 5%AA (60 min)

Yeast: Wyeast # 1084 Irish Ale

Process: Steep grains at 148 degrees for 30 min. Wash with water at 178 degrees (pour 1 qt. hot water over grain bag to extract final sugars). Add LME and bring to a boil. Add hops at beginning of boil. Cool rapidly. Ferment at 67 degrees for 10 to 14 days.


----------



## HarryB (11/9/09)

It's kinda funny when people talk about an irish red, everyone rushes for the carared. Presumably because it has red in its name.

Not saying there's anything wrong with it but it's not like it is a "must have" ingredient i wouldn't have thought.


----------



## buttersd70 (11/9/09)

HarryB said:


> It's kinda funny when people talk about an irish red, everyone rushes for the carared. Presumably because it has red in its name.
> 
> Not saying there's anything wrong with it but it's not like it is a "must have" ingredient i wouldn't have thought.



No, it's not a must have, as the roast barley pushes the red colour in anyway. But carared is a lovely crystal, that happens to work nicely in a red. I've brewed reds/ambers without it, but I think it's better with it.  Carared isn't actually all that red, compared to some specs, irrespective of the name.


----------



## BoilerBoy (11/9/09)

HarryB said:


> It's kinda funny when people talk about an irish red, everyone rushes for the carared. Presumably because it has red in its name.
> 
> Not saying there's anything wrong with it but it's not like it is a "must have" ingredient i wouldn't have thought.



Fair point, other crystals would work fine along with some roast barley to aid in colour, beers such as Kilkenny are not outrightly red, but have that reddish hue which Cara Red does, having said that Cara Aroma even in smaller amounts contributes more Red than Cara Red. 
Combing both Cara Red & Cara Aroma delivers not only the desired colour, but in the right amounts some toffee sweetness as well.

The colour, crystal sweetness and lower IBU compared to standard UK Bitters distinguishes an Irish red as a style, which may not be a heap of difference but Cara Red is a good starting point.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Effect (11/9/09)

i'm all out of roast barley...is it a MUST for a irish red?


----------



## buttersd70 (11/9/09)

There are recipes that don't use it, or even any other malt that gives that type of acrid flavour....but did you try the one that Boston bought to the winter swap, that didn't have any in it? and did you try scotsmans that he had on tap? Boston only bought his along as an object lesson in how ordinary a beer can taste.


----------



## Screwtop (11/9/09)

Going to have a go at a Kilkenny soon for my youngest son as it's his fav. It's basically a sweet stout and the only reference to a clone recipe that I could find was a Partial. Here is the conversion, happy to have input based upon experience brewing this style.

Screwy


Style: Sweet Stout

24.00 L 
Boil: 90 Minutes
OG: 1.056 SG
Color: 14.0 SRM
IBU: 31 IBU


Pale Malt 90 % 
Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L 10% 
Challenger (60 min) Hops 15 IBU 
Northern Brewer (60 min) Hops 12 IBU 
Goldings, East Kent (20 min) Hops 2 IBU 
Fuggle (20 min) Hops 2 IBU 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) Yeast-Ale 

60 min Saccharification Rest 65.0 C


----------



## michaelcocks (11/9/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> have a look a jamil's irish red.. I did this a few weeks ago, kegged tonight. Looks the goods.



Jamil's Irish Red Ale, from Brewing Classic Styles

O.G. 1.054
F.G. 1.014
IBU 27
ABV 5.2%

60 min boil
Boil Volume 7 gallons

8.1 lbs English Pale Ale LME
6 oz Crystal Grains (40L)
6 oz Crystal Grains (120L)
6 oz Roasted Barley
1.25 oz Kent Goldings 5%AA (60 min)

Yeast: Wyeast # 1084 Irish Ale

Process: Steep grains at 148 degrees for 30 min. Wash with water at 178 degrees (pour 1 qt. hot water over grain bag to extract final sugars). Add LME and bring to a boil. Add hops at beginning of boil. Cool rapidly. Ferment at 67 degrees for 10 to 14 days.


----------



## BoilerBoy (11/9/09)

Screwtop said:


> Going to have a go at a Kilkenny soon for my youngest son as it's his fav. It's basically a sweet stout and the only reference to a clone recipe that I could find was a Partial. Here is the conversion, happy to have input based upon experience brewing this style.
> 
> Screwy
> 
> ...



Thats pretty good I reckon Screwy, the hops are about right, but 31 IBU though Nice IMHO is a tad generous I'd be thinking 25 max for a clone.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Screwtop (11/9/09)

BoilerBoy said:


> Thats pretty good I reckon Screwy, the hops are about right, but 31 IBU though Nice IMHO is a tad generous I'd be thinking 25 max for a clone.
> 
> Cheers,
> BB




Mmmmmmm, 10% dextrinous malt and Irish Yeast thinking it will finish at around 1.014 - 1.016 that should balance out 31BU's methinks.

Screwy


----------



## lobo (11/9/09)

this is the latest updated recipe.

starting 2moro about lunchtime.


welcome home irish

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

09-D Scottish And Irish Ale, Irish Red Ale

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 17 Max IBU: 28
Min Clr: 23 Max Clr: 47 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.98
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.69
Anticipated EBC: 39.4
Anticipated IBU: 24.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 5.00 L Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 28.00 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG 10.51 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
76.3 3.80 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 6
12.0 0.60 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 31
6.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 63
4.0 0.20 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
1.6 0.08 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1882

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. super pride Pellet 15.10 21.4 60 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.70 2.7 10 min.


Yeast
-----

Lallemand Nottingham


i have nottingham dry, or wy 1968. dont know which would be better. any comments?

brewed on the 12th. they will be home on the 3rd oct. cutting it fine, which is why im thinking nottingham, as its super fast.

cheers,

Lobo


----------



## SJW (11/9/09)

> It's kinda funny when people talk about an irish red, everyone rushes for the carared. Presumably because it has red in its name.
> 
> Not saying there's anything wrong with it but it's not like it is a "must have" ingredient i wouldn't have thought.


This is my Irish Red that I am drinking now. I boiled the first runnings down 50% for some caramel notes. Very nice!

#99100 Irish Red Ale 
Irish Red Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 17/05/2010 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 33.09 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: My Gear 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5500.00 gm Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 90.53 % 
75.00 gm Roasted Barley (Thomas Fawcett) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 1.23 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (60 min) Hops 17.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [3.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [3.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
500.00 gm Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 8.23 % 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.057 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.77 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.87 % 
Bitterness: 21.3 IBU Calories: 536 cal/l 
Est Color: 21.0 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 5575.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 14.67 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.00 L of water at 71.8 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 93.7 C 76.0 C 



Mash Notes: Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time). 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Corn Sugar Volumes of CO2: 2.4 
Pressure/Weight: 153.0 gm Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 15.6 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 11.1 C 

Notes

Boil of 50% of first runnings.


----------



## lobo (11/9/09)

steve, 

sounds really interesting about the boiling 1st runnings down 50%. did you just do that by volume? ie 1st runnings werw 10l boiled down to 5? how did you adjust your og in your recipe for that? and would you recommend doing that with crystal grain like i have in my recipe, or it wont make a difference?

lobo


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/9/09)

My 15.25c worth

Carared can be used in large amount (10-15%) but does need something else to pull back the sweetness

Carared wont give the red colour, but it sure will give that great sweetness

Cararoma goes very well with Carared, giving a bit more of a raisin/black current flavoure

Roast Barley really does need to be used ( in small quantities ) to cut thru the sweetness

And dont be scared of using a pinch of black patent malt

BUT, yeast is one of the biggest things...Try a W1728 Scottish yeast, which adds a level of tartness and you wont go back


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/9/09)

Oh...and keep your IBU's in check....


----------



## Tony (11/9/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> My 15.25c worth
> 
> Carared can be used in large amount (10-15%) but does need something else to pull back the sweetness
> 
> ...




I second that motion your honor!


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (17/4/13)

I plan to brew this Irish red based on Jami's recipe.

5.1kg Maris Otter

170g Crystal 40
170g Crystal 120
170g Roasted Barley 300L

35g East Kent Goldings

Irisih Ale (Wyeast 1084)

After listening to his shown and checking the grain I have there are some differences in the colour.

The grain I have is
Crystal medium - 145 EBC
Crystal dark - 320 EBC
Roasted Barley - 1300 EBC

On the podcast I think the roasted barley is around 600 EBC. If I am to get close to the flavour and colour of this recipe or a good Irish Red, what re my options with the grain I have? Half the Roasted Barley and Crystal 120?


----------



## Wolfman (17/4/13)

This one is a ball biter as well:

Irish Vienna Ale
Irish Red Ale
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 27.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.424
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (°P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 15.4 (EBC): 30.3
Bitterness (IBU): 25.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
5.972 kg Vienna (92.97%)
0.319 kg Crystal 80 (4.96%)
0.069 kg Roasted Barley (1.08%)
0.064 kg Chocolate (0.99%)
Hop Bill
----------------
35.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
15.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 64°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 16°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale
Notes
----------------
Mash:
62 for 40
72 for 20
78 for 10

Strike Water 59.8c
Sparge Water 72.7c
Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (17/4/13)

So would dialling back on the quantity of a high EBC roasted barley grain be comparable to a higher quantity of a lower EBC roasted barley grain?
I suppose the darkness of the beer could be adjusted but what about the red hue and flavour?


----------



## Wolfman (17/4/13)

Mate that beer had a nice red hue to it. Carful with the roast barley as to much will impart a bitter taste. The crystal I used was joe white, don't know the ebc of that. 

Give it a rip and if you don't like it change it for next time.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (18/4/13)

Im going to give it a go but I really want to get close on my first attempt.

I think I will go easy on the roasted barley and run it through Beersmith for the colour


----------

